# S3TC under Linux

## Curse_of_Capistrano

I've got an application (VMWare Server, to be exact) that requires the OpenGL S3TC extension in order to use 3D hardware acceleration (which I discovered after browsing the VMWare log file). I have an Intel 855 GM card installed on my laptop. Is there any way to get S3TC running? Or is it not supported on that card under Linux? After some googling, it appears as though the Windows drivers support it (maybe I am wrong about that though).

----------

## kmare

Just run 

```
glxinfo |grep s3tc
```

 to see if your driver supports s3tc, but afaik it's based on mesa which doesn't support it at all.

----------

## Curse_of_Capistrano

I already knew from glxinfo that I didn't have the extension. Turns out, long story short, that the compression algorithm it uses is patented. Mesa has requested permission to implement it, but hasn't gotten an answer. But it can be gotten working using an external library.  I'll post a link later. The interesting thing is that, after doing the install, the extension registers but VMWare still fails, saying that the extension could not be found.

----------

## pawels

Hello

CLICK

On my r300 works  :Wink: 

----------

## dattashantih

I had this problem when trying to play counter strike source.  I later found out what I needed was already in portage 

```
media-libs/libtxc_dxtn
```

----------

